# Actions - Texturen importieren?



## Dustin84 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich erstelle gerade ein paar Actions für Text-Effekte. Dabei platziere ich auch Texturen, die bei mir auf dem Desktop im Ordner Texturen liegen. 

Wie verhält es sich, wenn ich die Action auf einen anderen PC abspeielen lasse, z.B. auf einen Mac? Da würde der Pfad zur Texture ja nicht mehr stimmen.

Gruß
D.


----------



## Sneer (4. Oktober 2012)

Wie werden die Texturen denn eingebunden?
Falls sie über einen Ebeneneffekt als Muster verwendet werden, werden eigene Muster in der PSD mit abgespeichert. Im Preset Manager können die Muster auch noch einmal seperat als PAT-Datei gespeichert werden.


----------

